
Firebase Foundations for AngularJS - gordonzhu
http://blog.watchandcode.com/firebase-foundations/
======
gordonzhu
I just posted the first four videos to a new course I’m working on. It’s
called Firebase Foundations.

A lot of my Angular students loved using Firebase as they went through my
Angular Course, so I thought it would be cool to extract just the Firebase
content out into its own course so that more people can experience what it’s
like to use Firebase with AngularJS.

This course is intended for people that have at least some familiarity with
Angular and want to take advantage of Firebase’s authentication, database,
security, and hosting features.

